# Introduction to a new way of life



## Pindyman (24/2/16)

Mornings hi and evening all

I know I posted in the massive into thread but decided to create a seperate thread.

Let's start at the beginning I guess...I have been a smoker for rouly 15 odd years amd after numerous attempts to stop about 7 weeks ago I took a puf on my friends mod.

U know how they always talk about love at first sight well this time it was love at first puff. I couldn't believe the flavour and sensation I was getting from his mod...I mean I tried those e cig about 2 or 3 years back and after about 2 or 3 days it ended up in the cupboard forgotten as I reached for that pack of studies...

For a day or two after that fateful puff I was to ing and fro ing about whether I should give it a try to. The additional puffs I snuck from my friend was definitely pushing me in the direction of getting a mod.

I eventually Bit the bullet and by the end of the second day I was the proud owner of an ijust2...

I was happy in was satisfied...I was hooked. I can now safely say it has been six weeks since my last stinkie and I'm an not regretting it one bit.

Oh...as of 2 hours ago I also became the proud owner of a evic vtc mini as well as a goblin mini rta. Also plan on getting a nice respectable dripper as I will be delving into the diu arts pretty soon...so yep that is my story folks

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Clouds4Days (24/2/16)

@Pindyman
Congratulations and welcome to the forum.
Vaping is life changing and congratulations on the new mod excellent choice. And the goblin mini is a awesome rta can be tricky to build on but If you need help with anything give a shout out we all in this together.
Vape on...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Pindyman (24/2/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> @Pindyman
> Congratulations and welcome to the forum.
> Vaping is life changing and congratulations on the new mod excellent choice. And the goblin mini is a awesome rta.
> If you need help with anything give a shout out we all in this together.
> Vape on...




Thanks bud really appreciate it. Been browsing the forum for a few days and I have to say the vape community is pretty freaking awesome...warmest and most helpful forumites I have ever seen.

I have to admit though that after reading ur last line that scene of the from the sine we all come together popped into my head...

"We all. ...vaaapppppeee togetheeeeeerrrrr..." lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (24/2/16)

Pindyman said:


> Thanks bud really appreciate it. Been browsing the forum for a few days and I have to say the vape community is pretty freaking awesome...warmest and most helpful forumites I have ever seen.
> 
> I have to admit though that after reading ur last line that scene of the from the sine we all come together popped into my head...
> 
> "We all. ...vaaapppppeee togetheeeeeerrrrr..." lol


We all gonna vape together on 5th March at the Vape meet. You should take a turn if you not busy.


----------



## Christos (24/2/16)

I recently aquired a goblin mini so if you need help with it give me a shout. 
Mine leaked initially and then in my efforts to resolve the leaking I kept getting dry hits. 
Turns out the trick was to wick it, put the chimney on and then cut the wick to the length of the chimney before tucking the wick in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pindyman (24/2/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> We all gonna vape together on 5th March at the Vape meet. You should take a turn if you not busy.


Isn't tht for the jhb meet?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pindyman (24/2/16)

Christos said:


> I recently aquired a goblin mini so if you need help with it give me a shout.
> Mine leaked initially and then in my efforts to resolve the leaking I kept getting dry hits.
> Turns out the trick was to wick it, put the chimney on and then cut the wick to the length of the chimney before tucking the wick in.


I am struggling a bit with getting the alignment of the coils correct over the air holes....only recently noticed that u have to make the coils a bit longer then add jn some bends to get it right


----------



## mildly.inked (24/2/16)

Congrats man, almost the same story for me in that I went out and bought myself the iJust 2 and about 2 weeks later I bought an evic vtc mini & uwell crown. I have been off cigarettes for about 4 weeks now (from 2 packs a day) and spent the last month trying a range of different juices... love it! 

Now my focus is on getting my monthly juice spend/use planned and prepped for and then I want to try my hand at some DIY as well.

It was really overwhelming when I started what with all the mods, tanks, rdas, coils, resistance, juices, batteries, etc. but after digging through the wealth of knowledge on this forum I have learnt so much that I actually understand most of it (to a degree of course) and really enjoy it. There is so much more to vaping and I had no idea how big the vaping scene in SA actually was!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (24/2/16)

Pindyman said:


> Isn't tht for the jhb meet?


O ye sorry only saw now you in C.T. but it's only a 2hr flight 
I'm sure there will be a C.T vape meet soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blujeenz (24/2/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> We all gonna vape together on 5th March at the Vape meet. You should take a turn if you not busy.


Us Capetonians rarely *"just make a turn" *to JHB, we've gotten used to long pants and shoes and its hard to give it up.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Pindyman (24/2/16)

mildly.inked said:


> Congrats man, almost the same story for me in that I went out and bought myself the iJust 2 and about 2 weeks later I bought an evic vtc mini & uwell crown. I have been off cigarettes for about 4 weeks now (from 2 packs a day) and spent the last month trying a range of different juices... love it!
> 
> Now my focus is on getting my monthly juice spend/use planned and prepped for and then I want to try my hand at some DIY as well.
> 
> It was really overwhelming when I started what with all the mods, tanks, rdas, coils, resistance, juices, batteries, etc. but after digging through the wealth of knowledge on this forum I have learnt so much that I actually understand most of it (to a degree of course) and really enjoy it. There is so much more to vaping and I had no idea how big the vaping scene in SA actually was!


U don't actually realise how big the vape community is until u become one of its cloud chasing members lol...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Pindyman (24/2/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> O ye sorry only saw now you in C.T. but it's only a 2hr flight
> I'm sure there will be a C.T vape meet soon.


That's cool....we got foggas lounge opening on saturday so tht should be an impromptu meet right there

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (24/2/16)

blujeenz said:


> Us Capetonians rarely *"just make a turn" *to JHB, we've gotten used to long pants and shoes and its hard to give it up.


Hahaha 
It's the heat, yous guys have got the wind too keep you cool we got the hot gas fumes from cars. Hahaha
But I still love this place.
In fact I love this country no matter who tries and brings it down its the people that makes S.A awesome

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Pindyman (24/2/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hahaha
> It's the heat, yous guys have got the wind too keep you cool we got the hot gas fumes from cars. Hahaha
> But I still love this place.
> In fact I love this country no matter who tries and brings it down its the people that makes S.A awesome


Not only the wind boet...we also have deep blue...especially those icy waters at Cliftonville. ..though there are also other reasons on Cliftonville that cause one to heat up rather quickly too lol

Reactions: Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (25/2/16)

@Pindyman You made the right choice converting from analogue to digital. I too started out with an eVic mini - it's a great device and makes getting into TC very easy. 
I found this forum to be a treasure trove of vaping info and the forumites are the most helpful you will find anywhere. I can say for certain, that the support and help here helped make quitting easier

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (25/2/16)

Warm welcome @Pindyman
Thanks for sharing your experiences and "love at first vape". Classic

Congrats on the 6 weeks stinkie free. That is a fantastic achievement! Keep it up. No turning back now!

The amazing thing about vaping is that the Science suggests its much, much safer than smoking. And the bonus is that its so much fun.

I agree with @Greyz above. Without the members on this forum I probably would not have continued vaping. For me, it was the forumites on here that kept me going in the first few months.

Enjoy your stay and wishing you all the best for your vape journey

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## CloudmanJHB (25/2/16)

Great stuff, congratulations... Keep it up ... soon stinkies will all be just a distant memory  

PS Thats a great kit to get going on!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (25/2/16)

Pindyman said:


> I am struggling a bit with getting the alignment of the coils correct over the air holes....only recently noticed that u have to make the coils a bit longer then add jn some bends to get it right


If I manage time for a rebuild today you will get photos.


----------



## Pindyman (25/2/16)

Thanks @Greyz @Silver @CloudmanJHB it's great as newb to be made feel so welcome....gives one that warm fuzzy feeling akin to that epic first puff just after waking up lol

I'm very happy with the evic too bit my fingers are itching to get some time and try my hands at cpil building...also lucked out on a dripper...but a but stuck as which to choose so any advice u guys can offer will be awesome...

Have a choice between a Kennedy authentic and a velocity dripper...which would the gurus recommend.

Thanks @Christos would really appreciate the assist.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (25/2/16)

Pindyman said:


> Thanks @Greyz @Silver @CloudmanJHB it's great as newb to be made feel so welcome....gives one that warm fuzzy feeling akin to that epic first puff just after waking up lol
> 
> I'm very happy with the evic too bit my fingers are itching to get some time and try my hands at cpil building...also lucked out on a dripper...but a but stuck as which to choose so any advice u guys can offer will be awesome...
> 
> ...


I know that warm fuzzy feeling too - was same when I first landed here. Almost feels unreal that others are as interested in keeping you off stinkies just as much as you want to be off them.
I have a black Velocity mini (Madao clone) and it works great. I have read some reviews on the Kennedy and even the clones work welll. 
My next dripper will be the Velocity mini - there's currently a new Velocity V2 so I'm waiting for the mini version of that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (25/2/16)

Congrats and welcome to the next level. Forget stinkies, we make lovely smells and confuse bird migration patterns with our clouds. 
In all honesty, the ijust2 is a great leap forward in simplicity of vaping, the 0.3 coils are wicked. But I've started building my own coils on the ijust with their ECR coil head. Can be tricky and always aim for 0.3 or 0.5 ohms.
You've entered at the rebirth of serious vaping. With goblins, diablos, avocados, Baals, Griffin's, aromamizer, ijust2, smok, I could go on. So much fun to be had.

But stay strong. I was a 50cig a day smoker and stopped clean. I feel better but just when you feel that cigs are gone, on some idle afternoon you'll find yourself thinking of a smoke. Just slap that devil in the face and vape on

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Pindyman (25/2/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Congrats and welcome to the next level. Forget stinkies, we make lovely smells and confuse bird migration patterns with our clouds.
> In all honesty, the ijust2 is a great leap forward in simplicity of vaping, the 0.3 coils are wicked. But I've started building my own coils on the ijust with their ECR coil head. Can be tricky and always aim for 0.3 or 0.5 ohms.
> You've entered at the rebirth of serious vaping. With goblins, diablos, avocados, Baals, Griffin's, aromamizer, ijust2, smok, I could go on. So much fun to be had.
> 
> But stay strong. I was a 50cig a day smoker and stopped clean. I feel better but just when you feel that cigs are gone, on some idle afternoon you'll find yourself thinking of a smoke. Just slap that devil in the face and vape on




Thanks bud...I was on 30 cigs a day before the angel of vaping reached out and slapped me silly and have not looked back since...

When standing at the smokers section with buddy's and they give me that strange look or offer me a stinker I just smile politely nod and then whip out my long hard shiny....ijust and say..."In Vape I Trust". Evic doesn't seem to have the same effect though...think it scares them now lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (25/2/16)

Pindyman said:


> Thanks @Greyz @Silver @CloudmanJHB it's great as newb to be made feel so welcome....gives one that warm fuzzy feeling akin to that epic first puff just after waking up lol
> 
> I'm very happy with the evic too bit my fingers are itching to get some time and try my hands at cpil building...also lucked out on a dripper...but a but stuck as which to choose so any advice u guys can offer will be awesome...
> 
> ...


The velocity is a great atty, lots of airflow.
It's not one of my favourites


Pindyman said:


> Thanks @Greyz @Silver @CloudmanJHB it's great as newb to be made feel so welcome....gives one that warm fuzzy feeling akin to that epic first puff just after waking up lol
> 
> I'm very happy with the evic too bit my fingers are itching to get some time and try my hands at cpil building...also lucked out on a dripper...but a but stuck as which to choose so any advice u guys can offer will be awesome...
> 
> ...


2mm internal diameter of coil. 
Cotton bacon wick. 
Pics as said. 

The coil and the coil inserted into the deck. Note the holes I use. 





Before the dry burn. 



Wicking and coil after the dry burn. Note the wick gets cut in line with the chimney. Also the priming of the coil.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Pindyman (25/2/16)

Cool thanks @Christos will give it a shot tonight...so basically just bend the outer leg of the coil a bit to ensure coil aligns with air intakes.

Will give it a go and post some results...u using kanthal or stainless?


----------



## Christos (25/2/16)

Pindyman said:


> Cool thanks @Christos will give it a shit tonight...so basically just bend the outer leg of the coil a bit to ensure cpil aligns with air intakes.
> 
> Will give it a go and post some results...u using kanthal or stainless?



Well once the leg is in the hole i use a 2mm rod to bend it in place once Ive tightened the screws otherwise the coil goes cockeyed.
The leg is not purposefully bent, thats just how the coil was made.

I used kanthal on this build 26 AWG at about 0.7 Ohms (usually i use SS exclusively) because I need the resistance slightly higher for the mini volt as Im trying to get maximum battery life out of the mod.


----------



## Pindyman (25/2/16)

So picked up some new toys in the hopes tht the angel of vape will smile down on me and grant me some cloudage only to realise....I forgot to order kanthal

So now I have to wait to get some before I can practice coiling


----------



## Christos (25/2/16)

Pindyman said:


> So picked up some new toys in the hopes tht the angel of vape will smile down on me and grant me some cloudage only to realise....I forgot to order kanthal
> 
> So now I have to wait to get some before I can practice coiling
> 
> ...


Where are you based? If you are in jhb I will provide you with kanthal, SS or Ni 200 if you are willing to pick it up. 

Hell, I might even give you a sample of the best fruit loops juice I have tried yet!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pindyman (25/2/16)

Christos said:


> Where are you based? If you are in jhb I will provide you with kanthal, SS or Ni 200 if you are willing to pick it up.
> 
> Hell, I might even give you a sample of the best fruit loops juice I have tried yet!


Yoh I wish bud...I hail from vape town boet....so u less it's via speed courier I have to practice patience


----------



## Christos (25/2/16)

Pindyman said:


> Yoh I wish bud...I hail from vape town boet....so u less it's via speed courier I have to practice patience


A few years ago I was searching endlessly for a job in Cape Town. Unfortunately I ended up insulting my to be employer by outsmarting him and he didn't take well to anybody being smarter than him. 

I now work for a gentleman in JHB that believes in employing people smarter them him because that's how he makes money. 
Needless to say I'm earning almost double that I would be in Cape Town.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Pindyman (25/2/16)

Christos said:


> A few years ago I was searching endlessly for a job in Cape Town. Unfortunately I ended up insulting my to be employer by outsmarting him and he didn't take well to anybody being smarter than him.
> 
> I now work for a gentleman in JHB that believes in employing people smarter them him because that's how he makes money.
> Needless to say I'm earning almost double that I would be in Cape Town.


Lucky you...at least it all worked out in the end...there can be some "natsakke" in cpt and some areas are still extremely racialist but hey...I don't think I would trade it for anything...

As bad as it is I love this city


----------



## Christos (25/2/16)

Pindyman said:


> Lucky you...at least it all worked out in the end...there can be some "natsakke" in cpt and some areas are still extremely racialist but hey...I don't think I would trade it for anything...
> 
> As bad as it is I love this city


I would still move to cpt in a heartbeat if the package was worth it. I think however I've priced myself out of the market.


----------



## Pindyman (26/2/16)

So this is my first attempt at a cpil. .looks a bit out allighntment wise wouldn't u say @Christos

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (26/2/16)

Lol, @Pindyman - you building coils in your car? 
Speak to @RIEFY - he also is a master of vaping in the car, but I dont recall seeing a coil building session from him in the car
Hehe

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (26/2/16)

Christos said:


> A few years ago I was searching endlessly for a job in Cape Town. Unfortunately I ended up insulting my to be employer by outsmarting him and he didn't take well to anybody being smarter than him.
> 
> I now work for a gentleman in JHB that believes in employing people smarter them him because that's how he makes money.
> Needless to say I'm earning almost double that I would be in Cape Town.


Haha! This makes me think of something I read a while ago that I'm saving for my next interview...

"What do you think is your biggest weakness?"

"My honesty."

"I don't think honesty is a weakness."

"I don't give a **** what you think."

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Pindyman (26/2/16)

Silver said:


> Lol, @Pindyman - you building coils in your car?
> Speak to @RIEFY - he also is a master of vaping in the car, but I dont recall seeing a coil building session from him in the car
> Hehe



I know...I'm sure tht should be a sign of addiction lol...had some time to kill this morning before hitting traffic so figured what the hell why not...got a couple of rude gestures in the traffic though cause I was focusing on using the screwdriver to line up the coil so everytime traffic stands stil it's like...

 Whip out the goblin and try some more lol


----------



## Stosta (26/2/16)

Pindyman said:


> I know...I'm sure tht should be a sign of addiction lol...had some time to kill this morning before hitting traffic so figured what the hell why not...got a couple of rude gestures in the traffic though cause I was focusing on using the screwdriver to line up the coil so everytime traffic stands stil it's like...
> 
> Whip out the goblin and try some more lol


You won't be thinking about lining up your coil when you drive into someone, I can assure you.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Pindyman (26/2/16)

Stosta said:


> You won't be thinking about lining up your coil when you drive into someone, I can assure you.[/QUOTE



That is the reason for the rude gestures I was getting bud...was standing while I should have been driving...only messed around when traffic was at a standstill


----------



## Christos (26/2/16)

Pindyman said:


> So this is my first attempt at a cpil. .looks a bit out allighntment wise wouldn't u say @Christos
> View attachment 46703


Looks good to me.


----------



## Pindyman (28/2/16)

So ooo first of all I vow to bo longer coil and drive as it is risky endeavour to do so...anyways sadly I did not actually get to finish coiling the goblin mini..shocking I know...but I got fairly distracted by the following:

1. The opeing of foggas
2. The opening of foggas
3. The opening of foggas
4. Finally set uo and tested the dripper (velocity)
5. Did some shopping for supplies etc
6. Swapped velocity for odin dripper to get more flavour...

So I didnt get as much done except for

the shopping part...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Pindyman (7/3/16)

Mornings, hi all
So its been a roughly about a week since my last update and well I think it is safe to say that I am well and truly hooked on vaping. Its not just the OMG flavor and cool looking clouds, it’s the entire scene. I spent a rather sizeable amount of time at foggas basically chatting to the staff, other vapers basically shooting the shit and vaping up a storm and I can honestly say that the vape scene/community is nothing like I have ever encountered before.
I have and am a member of a number of forums for my hobbies but none come close to the comradery and kindness from people that were strangers 2 minutes ago. To prove my point allow me to share what happened on Friday. After placing my order, I was seated at the table in the take aways waiting for my number to be called and trying to roll a coil. it was going pretty well except for the fact that I kinda screwed up the coil while trying to screw it in to the post of the odin. This dude I don’t know from jack walks up to the table asks if I need some help then sits down and proceeds to pull his kit out. At this point I am just sitting there dumbstruck as he continues to build a coil for me. A few minutes later the two of us a standing outside having a nice vape and chatting about our favorite juices etc. I dunno about you guys but I find that pretty amazing and the fact of the matter it this is not a once off occasion it has happened numerous times to me and im sure you too…
So I would like to take this opportunity to thank all those OG’s that take the time to sit and answer or help out the newbs like myself and truly showing how enjoyable vaping can be. 
Oh oh oh…also allow me to just share, in the space of 2 weeks I went from an ijust 2…to the following:
Evic Mini VTC – Odin dripper and Avocado RDTA
Siglei 75w TC Mod – Goblin mini and Royal Hunter Clone Dripper
Also beefed up my supply kit with some nice juice as well as Kanthal and stainless coils. I plan on getting a nice everyday tank as well but that will have to wait til month end as my next purchase is some DIY goodies…

Pics to follow later this evening.
Thanks for the taking the time to read my longwinded post
Cheers
Pindy

Reactions: Winner 3


----------

